
Too poor to pay for college, too rich for financial aid - Amorymeltzer
http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/28/pf/college/college-financial-aid/index.html
======
ChuckMcM
I wonder how many kids realize they can go to community college for about 3
semesters of their general education requirements?

